# Looped Ring Bands?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you guys seen this? Here is what they have in their description:


> 'Thinner, more powerful' ,which has been proven by both eastern and westen slingshot shooters. This thin ring is specially made for slingshot with the fumula after thousands tests.
> It's the most used rubber ring by many hunters and DIY fans who don't want to make any tying work of rubber tubing.
> With the Small rubber rings, the tapered rubber set can be made very quickly without any cutting.


Thoughts?


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm for anything that is simple and easy.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, I used to use 1/4 inch wide postal rubber-bands linked like that for hunting dove and quail in Oklahoma when I was a kid and they work very well. You can even link them in a taper by using more at the fork and less at the pouch. My only gripe was it wasn't too quick on a second shot because they can sometimes tangle. Everyone should try this because it will surprise you with the right rubber-bands.
By the way, you start at the pouch and work back to the forks when building a band set. When done just slip last folded rings into the slot of the ring on the fork.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

smitty said:


> Yes, I used to use 1/4 inch wide postal rubber-bands linked like that for hunting dove and quail in Oklahoma when I was a kid and they work very well. You can even link them in a taper by using more at the fork and less at the pouch. My only gripe was it wasn't too quick on a second shot because they can sometimes tangle. Everyone should try this because it will surprise you with the right rubber-bands.
> By the way, you start at the pouch and work back to the forks when building a band set. When done just slip last folded rings into the slot of the ring on the fork.


I started messing around with a bunch of rubber bands last night after I saw this and it only took a few minutes to get the hang of linking them together as shown, but I was wondering if they could be attached to anything other than a Chinese style? The last bands in the chain are obviously slipped though the slot on the China style, but it seems it would be trickier to attach them to any other style without somehow tying them. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Just make chain a little longer and rig it for over the top by wrapping rubber band around the end of chain and fork like flat bands. Shoots very well like that, but I still prefer small tubes or flat bands, but the rubber-bands are fun to shoot, especially if you are strapped for money. I bought quite a few 1/4 inch wide ones from WalMart for less than two bucks.








Oh... I get your question...drill a hole in a wooden fork and cut a slot where you want it, then just sand everything smooth.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Ah! Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Ah! Great idea. Thanks.


Hi I have tried it with this resoult:
easy to do no tying.
ok:
fast shoot
no hit in my holding hand´d fingers after release
nok:
bulky
rubbers rings life is to short, they break very fast.

I have gone back to "normal" tubes again.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just read this thread. I suppose it works as ling as your bands aren't too short.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Also, I did some calculations and the effective surface area per cross sectional area of regular bands is _less_ than thin band.


----------



## Slangbellan (Jan 2, 2010)

faca said:


> Ah! Great idea. Thanks.


Hi I have tried it with this resoult:
easy to do no tying.
ok:
fast shoot
no hit in my holding hand´d fingers after release
nok:
bulky
rubbers rings life is to short, they break very fast.

I have gone back to "normal" tubes again.
[/quote]

I agree!
+ Easy to make
+ Good speed
- Tangle easily
- Bulky
- Breaks down pretty quickly (after a few shots, i saw the abrasion of the rubber bands)

I have also gone back to 1745 1842 or 2040. I like 1745 best (4 strand)!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been using them like that for years, they work really well, ive found a big bigger bands last a lot longer, jeff


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Old topic dragged up again sorry but i only have a back garden of 160 ft long and  i only make shooters from rubber bands as i don't want anything that would leave my garden and kill my neighbors cats. I love rubber bands there in expensive and so easy to set up i don't chain my bands like the ones from the dankung site i tie them in "not sure what the knot is called " i call it the infinite knot putting one band through then pulling tight. I use size 64 rubber bands two thick at the fork and two thick at the pouch and fire 8mm steel balls now as fore mentioned my yard is 160ft long and i kid not these steel balls hit the apple tree at the bottom of my garden in just a squirrels nuts over 1 second so i don't know if this is mathematically correct but id say they are moving in the 100's of ft per second with minimal drop from firing height whoever it was before me that  they are not a joking matter was correct these things are great fun i have had two of my rigs set up now since the beginning of July and both have managed 200 shots with my favorite being on 279 from four elastic bands i still find it impressive i will try upload pics and show you there condition after 200 shots. I highly recommend to budget shooters or those that don't want the power to punch holes in tank Armour to give these ago simple sexy shooters.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i have seen these before they look quite powerful but idont think they will last very long.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, a topic I can talk about.

All I shoot anymore, to the total exclusion of all other bands and varieties, is linked rubber bands. I do not make mine in the looped style but chain them. I have shot looped bands and agree they are extremely fast to make and I also agree with the other posters that they have a short lifespan. This is caused by the friction of rubber under tension rubbing against other rubber under tension and as we all know it doesn't take rubber long to break when it rubs against other rubber when it is under great tension. The chaining style removes this friction completely and in using chained high-quality #32's, five-per-link, three-link chains I venture I can shoot a .50 lead round ball as good or far as any of your with your Thera-Gold.

I'm not knocking this looping; just reporting it didn't work out so well with me.

As for the cheap #64's I find them very tempremental at times but when made in a 5-per-link, three-link chain (total of 15 per side and 30 in the entire bandset) it creates a very hard to draw catapult with ferocious power. While all I have shot so far were cans and an old stump in my yard with them their power was outstanding. The price and logistics of buying a bag of cheap 64's is also to my liking.

As mentioned in another post these bandsets do away with the need to cut and praise God I don't even know where my rotary cutter is anymore.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Have you guys seen this? Here is what they have in their description:
> 
> 
> > 'Thinner, more powerful' ,which has been proven by both eastern and westen slingshot shooters. This thin ring is specially made for slingshot with the fumula after thousands tests.
> ...


I would like to try some, do you have a source for these?

they look like the ones used by the suit wearing guy in youtube's slingshot game.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Have you guys seen this? Here is what they have in their description:
> 
> 
> > 'Thinner, more powerful' ,which has been proven by both eastern and westen slingshot shooters. This thin ring is specially made for slingshot with the fumula after thousands tests.
> ...


Aaron,

can you tell me where to source these? I would like to try some for plinking.

they look like the sort that the suit guy was shooting in youtube slingshot game.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

they come from Dankung.com


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmm. I was afraid of that, the Dankung website doesnt seem to be working for me and I have been trying for the past few days. I get an error msg 404 that url does not exist. does the site work for you?
any forum vendors carrying them?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

dankung.com works for me....


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Nope, still 404 for me. Do they have an Ebay store? I can do ebay.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

no. if you PM this person on youtube he can sell any dankung item they make. he's not allowed to sell on this forum so you have to PM on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/user/dannypc2phone


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

ok I'll try that route.

thank you


----------

